# Clever eh?



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

http://w-uh.com/posts/080125-paper_art.html

/links


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG - WOW!!   

Very clever!
x x x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

wow that is really good, i would love to be creative xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW They are fantastic, I love the simplicity of them

~Dizzi~


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

very good, very clever 

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

They are fab

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Wow! They are amazing - they look fantastic! Im really impressed!

xx*


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ditto! 

how imaginative they are 

xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

My Bro does something like that but not half as good as these.


----------

